# John Winebrenner



## ReformedWretch (Apr 11, 2009)

Any thoughts on him? I found a large book of his online but besides that, not much.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's what Wikipedia had to say:



> John Winebrenner (March 25, 1797 in Glade Valley, Maryland - September 12, 1860 in Harrisburg), founder of the Church of God.
> 
> He studied at Dickinson College, Carlisle, Pennsylvania, was ordained in the German Reformed Church in 1820 and became a pastor at Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, where his revival preaching and his Revival Hymn-Book (1825) brought about a break between his followers and the Reformed Church.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea, I read that. So his favor of "revivals" and writing of a hymn book caused him to be removed from the "reformed" flock? I've read sites that suggest it was his staunch stance against slavery that caused problems (not saying that's true). My families Church, and the Church I grew up in is Church of God and some of their older statements of faith aren't too bad (the new ones aren't "bad" just pretty vague) and as I may be talking to the pastor soon I'd like to be as educated about their founder and founding as possible.


----------

